# Aloe vera enema



## nogutsnoglory

*aloe vera enema*

I have been drinking aloe vera for quite some time now and got the idea yesterday of giving myself an aloe/warm water mix enema.  I have never had an enema but apparently from all my reading on here this might be exactly what I need to soothe the intestines begin healing and clean out unwanted junk.  

Has anyone done an aloe enema, or any enema?

I think I will try the high enema which is head down/butt up for about 15 minutes to let all the water/aloe reach the colon.  

This is my first time I have no clue what I am doing tips, and feedback about how enemas worked for you are appreciated.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Don't do it!.....It may not be safe for that type of use.....I don't know how it will soothe you. Most doctors do not recommend enemas or cleansing of the colon to get rid of toxins etc. It has become quite popular to have cleanses, but our bodies naturally cleanse them selves of toxins etc....The only time you should have a cleansing enema is if you are having a procedure, or are experiencing extreme constipation. What if you cause further inflammation?


----------



## nogutsnoglory

i was all ready to do it tonight but now you scared me and im unsure.

http://tuberose.com/Colon_Health.html

I asked my gastro and he said to try it


----------



## imisspopcorn

Sorry I scared you. I thought you were using the aloe juice you drink to do the enema.....Are you?


----------



## Fog Ducker

Hmmm Im far from anything resembling a doctor, but Ive away been sceptical of enemas


----------



## Samantha

Only enema's I've had are the entocort one's. I read through your link and it sounds interesting, but that is the sort of thing I would prefer to have done by a nurse or someone who knows what they are doing!


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I used 3 oz of aloe vera gel and 4 oz of warm water.  Honestly it wasn't as bad as I thought and when I had the urge to eliminate I saw stuff come out I had never seen before.  Lots of mucuous and yucky dried up stuff.  I can't imagine it was good to have that inside so I am glad it is out.  I followed up by drinking a probiotic shake to replace any good bacteria I may have lost. 

I don't recommend or not recommend it, I don't know if it did anything for me but because of the stuff that came out I will experiment with it again.


----------



## kenny

Your name is befitting me thinks. Maybe all those Hollywood stars are onto something?


----------



## D Bergy

I tried the Aloe Vera enema once, but the leaves did not want to come back out, and my wife missed the plant.

Seriously, I think some people use coffee enema's to stimulate the Liver into releasing toxins.  I prefer my coffee in the other end, but to each his own.
I have never had reason to do one, and I would look into it a bit, before considering something like that.

Dan


----------



## nogutsnoglory

the leaves?  im confused, I suggest using a pure aloe gel or water and dilute it with some warm water.  the aloe "leaf" is thick and cactus like it should not be in any way part of the enema.


----------



## shazamataz

I think that was a joke!


----------



## imisspopcorn

nogutsnoglory said:
			
		

> the leaves?  im confused, I suggest using a pure aloe gel or water and dilute it with some warm water.  the aloe "leaf" is thick and cactus like it should not be in any way part of the enema.


OUCH!!!! NGNG...I think he was kidding.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

oh LOL I just read the "my wife missed the plant" part which would make sense.  I was like OMG that poor guy he must have been in a lot of pain if he really put an aloe plant in there haha.


----------



## Fog Ducker

Yikes!!


----------



## Nytefyre

Ouch! lol...


----------



## emerson24

Well, I can definitely say that there is some bad advice going on in this thread.  I'm in naturopathic medical school and I can say without question that enemas/colonic therapy is beneficial.  Extremely beneficial.  We have a physician who specializes in environmental toxicity (which we all have toxic build up in this day and age), and he sees dramatic improvements in people all across the board.  People with autoimmune disease do very well with it.  Rather than spending money on products you don't know about, worrying if this treatment is right for you, etc., just spend the money and go see a well trained naturopath in colon disorders.  Relying on mainstream medicine, which I was a PA in for 13 years, is like the blind leading the blind.  Seriously now, do you think there is any intelligence in suppressing a symptoms with drugs?  Why do you have symptoms?  Because something is wrong with the body and it's measures to expel the toxicities is no longer working.  It's innate healing ability is now compromised.  Suppressing the symptoms is just dangerous and negligent health care.  There was one gastroenterologist who didn't even think probiotics were beneficial.  Talk about missing the mark!  That's GI health 101.


----------



## David

emerson24 said:


> Relying on mainstream medicine, which I was a PA in for 13 years, is like the blind leading the blind.  Seriously now, do you think there is any intelligence in suppressing a symptoms with drugs?  Why do you have symptoms?  Because something is wrong with the body and it's measures to expel the toxicities is no longer working.  It's innate healing ability is now compromised.  Suppressing the symptoms is just dangerous and negligent health care.  There was one gastroenterologist who didn't even think probiotics were beneficial.  Talk about missing the mark!  That's GI health 101.


I'll remember to toss away my epipen the next time I'm stung by a bee and my throat starts to close up because a naturopath in training told me that suppressing symptoms with drugs is bad.

If you don't take a step back and come to understand that there is a balance and every patient and condition is different, you're going to be worse than the doctors you rage against.


----------



## KayleighMeek

Well said David.
I have nothing against people trying different treatments and if it helps you go for it but it bugs me when people completely disregard "mainstream medication".
Is there any reasearch in enemas beIng beneficial for people with Ibd? I have heard a lot of good things about aloe Vera juice as its meant to be good for digestion and other stuff but have never been brave enough to try it as I can imagine it being gross lol.


----------



## kiny

When people talk about crohn and aloe vera in studies, they are talking about the effects after absorption, macrophages release cytokine and somehow Aloe very is stimulating those macrophages, which seems to influence the cytokine production and consequently inflammation. I doubt aloe very has a topical effect in the intestine itself, so whatever you're doing with Aloe vera, it has nothing to do with the potential benefits of aloe vera for crohn, I wouldn't even think about doing what you're suggesting.


----------



## kiny

D Bergy said:


> I tried the Aloe Vera enema once, but the leaves did not want to come back out, and my wife missed the plant.


lol


----------



## sooz813

i've had chronic acute diarrhea for several days.  gas, bloating, and pain for several weeks.  so far i have no diagnosis.  my intestines are inflamed and sore from the diarrhea.  i was considering an aloe vera enema just to help soothe them.  does anyone have an opinion on whether that is wise?  i'm on lomotil and i take probiotics and am eating electrolyte popsicles throughout the day.  i feel fine except when i'm having a "flare up."  still waiting on tests to give me some idea of whether i have a virus, IBS, or crohn's.  please let me know if you have any thoughts.


----------



## carbuncle

The aloe vera enemas have been use full in passing stool build ups from a stricture.  Trying to avoid complete blockage.  Does reduce pain/bloating symptoms.


----------



## elempass

kiny said:


> When people talk about crohn and aloe vera in studies, they are talking about the effects after absorption, macrophages release cytokine and somehow Aloe very is stimulating those macrophages, which seems to influence the cytokine production and consequently inflammation. I doubt aloe very has a topical effect in the intestine itself, so whatever you're doing with Aloe vera, it has nothing to do with the potential benefits of aloe vera for crohn, I wouldn't even think about doing what you're suggesting.


Thanks so much for putting this out there. I'm trying to look up studies of what enemas might have topical benefits on the colon. How about coffee? Know of any?


----------

